# a cheap quick diet for us girls on the go



## 18679 (May 7, 2006)

hi there,I was just wondering if anyobdy had any helpful advice on eating healthy on a budget for someone that doesn't have much time. I work long hours in a stressful job and never seem to have time to prepare good healthy meals which would help my ibs. As soon as I get home, i'm shattered and often just put a pizza in the oven and thats it. I don't really want to spend a huge amount on food either but I know all the wheat free, dairy free, gluten free, organic etc is quite expensive. Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## 20498 (Jun 8, 2006)

Have you tried a crock pot? While you are at work the food cooks and some of the healiest meals can be made that way. Try the kraft foods website for recipies. I also use a blender to make smoothies. I eat them all day at my desk and I even add my meds and a fiber supplement to them. It only takes 5 min. make and they are very easy on your tummy. A no-no if you are lactose intolerant though.


----------



## 22659 (Jul 1, 2006)

yea, the smoothie thing has really been helping me. i don't put dairy in mine tho...maybe it's not a smoothie then but i just do a whole ripe banana, two cups of frozen mixed berries, and enough oj to blend it. i guess it's a fruit slushie, but it helps with D because both bananas and berries stop you up.


----------



## 19411 (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi, I am very happy that I have lost 32 pounds in just 55 days. Two months back I as very fat and weighed about 270 pounds. One day my friend told me about a diet plan and as per the instructions I used to take that. Now I am very happy to say that I have burned huge amount of fat with less time. Anybody interested can also tryout this plan from the following linkhttp://www.masalamall.com/coupons/medifast/3049


----------



## 19666 (Jun 5, 2006)

The freezer is my best friend. I make a big batch of something on a weekend or an evening where I can spare an hour and break it up into portions I can bring to work or throw in the microwave for dinner. Whatever you make at home is going to be cheaper than buying (quality) prepared food. Also, frozen ingredients (veggies, fruit for smoothies, chicken, fish, shrimp) mean you don't have to be tied down as to when you cook - i mean, if i buy chicken or veggies and leave them in the fridge, they almost always go bad before I get around to prepping them. But in the freezer they're on MY schedule. Also explore some new recipes - Some from-scratch meals only need 10 minutes or so. It doesn't take much to throw a couple of random herbs on a chicken breast and toss it in a skillet. Keep some cooked rice or quinoa in the freezer or fridge in individual portions and just heat what you need as your main dish is cooking.If you want to incorporate fresh fruits and veggies, there are bargains to be found. I hardly buy at the supermarket any more - the small suburban "farmer's markets" (not really farmers markets, really just produce stores) where the food is half the price of a supermarket with more variety. Do some investigating and see if you've got any such places. If not, I learned that frozen veggies are often fresher and more nutritious than fresh ones, since they're frozen right at harvest and haven't been sitting in warehouses for weeks.As for organic.. I don't think you're going to get that much of a health benefit from organic. I hate to say it because i'd like to see everyone go organic. But if it's between your health and your wallet, you have to choose health. Yes, organic may be slightly better nutritionally and you avoid mystery chemicals, but it's more of a social/environmental question than of health (says me). At least from the studies i've seen. I do try to gradually increase the percentage of organic I buy, but I don't primarily do it for health reasons. You do what you can.I don't know how much of that rant will prove helpful.. hopefully you can pick out a gem or two =)Stephanie


----------

